# 50's Something and Need to Bench 300 lbs



## bonobo (Aug 24, 2010)

Background:  I am 52, and while athletic, I never really lifted for lifting's sake until I went to Iraq in 2006.  Then, I lost a bit of my shoulder there, but I have continued lifting both for therapy and for what it has done to my body.

I have a pretty good chest and triceps, and I had acceptable biceps and back. However, about 5 months ago, I developed bicipital tendonitis, and now my biceps have whithered away (i have seen a doctor, but the condition is not getting better.)

Now, my other shoulder hurts, and I am getting the aches and pains associated with getting older.  My muscles are fine.  It is my joints which are giving me problems.  As I see age creeping up, I want to make my mark, and when I am back in the US, I lift at the Marine Corps Air Station Miramar gym.  THey have a wall of honor for people who have lifted 300, 350, and 400 lbs.   There is no one of my retired rank on that wall, no one who would be near my age.  And I want that.

I generally lift in Thailand, and as I am not fluent in the language, I usually lift alone.  So I lift dumbbells for safety as I don't have spotters.  For my bench, I either do 10 sets of 10 with 80 lb dumbbells with a minute between each set, or I lift 95 lb dumbbells 4 x 10 with the fourth set going to failure (usually around 16 times.)  

I have not tried for a max lift.  When I was much younger, I think I lifted 240 just goofing off one day, but that was with no training. 

Given what I lift now, given my deteriorating joints, is 300 lbs a reasonable goal?  I will be back in San Diego in December or January, and I would dearly love to get my name on that wall.

And if it is within reach, any suggestions for building up to a max lift, given my limitations?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

first off thank u for serving for our country. at 52 if your trying to hit 300lbs its not really that hard but with your joints i would try it only 2 times. once to see if u can do it, once doing it. if u can bench 225, for 12, you should get 300. so i would focus on using 225 for a few months. once u hit 12 reps, give 300 a try. but are u using gear? if not, its going to take awhile. flathead might be able to tell you how to bench heavy as he competes in powerlifting meets i think. phineas or gazhole are the only other 2 i know off hand you could ask who power lift i think. good luck on your goal. oh, eating right is just as important as lifting it selve.

ps: 95 lb db is good for 16 reps. your not far off.


----------



## midwest216 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you for all you've done. I'm ex-military (army ranger) and I've had similiar joint and shoulder issues. What works for me is doing decline and incline bench along with db press and flys. If your rep'n 225 for 8-10 then 300 1-2x is in reach. Good luck and thank you very much for your service.


----------



## bonobo (Aug 25, 2010)

midwest216 said:


> Thank you for all you've done. I'm ex-military (army ranger) and I've had similiar joint and shoulder issues. What works for me is doing decline and incline bench along with db press and flys. If your rep'n 225 for 8-10 then 300 1-2x is in reach. Good luck and thank you very much for your service.



I really liked doing inclines and declines, but one of them started killing my non-injured shoulder.  But I am vain enough to love what they were doing for my pecs.  The straight bench seems to be fine, though. 

Flys are fine, too, but I only do 4 x 10 with 75 lbs dumbbells after my bench presses.

All I need in 300 x 1.  

Thanks for your service, too.  I always enjoyed working with Rangers.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 25, 2010)

bonodo, 300lb bench is not out of reach at all. Just doing a bit of math here, if your putting up 225 for 8-9reps your current 1RM would be right around 280ish. So your not as far off as you think. To better help you achieve your goal of 300lbs I'd like to see what your current weekly routine is?

Flathead


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't discount the immense value of learning proper technique for benching. Do a search for Dave Tate and read all he has to say on benching (and squatting and deadlifting and pretty much everything else too, lol).

Good heavy lifting technique will help you reach your target just as much as increasing strength and size IMO.

If you don't already, learn to hook your legs underneath you and utilize leg drive into the floor at the bottom of the rep. Remember to bench to a spot between your upper abs and pecs rather than your chest per-say.

Those two things helped my bench loads when i was struggling to break the big 100kg, and eventually helped me get up to 242lbs x 3, and a 1RM of between 250 and 260 depending on the day, lol.

I wrote an article on my site containing a number of ways to improve your bench without actually benching, so my advice would be to keep your actual benching around 10 reps for now and practice those techniques and getting your technique right (seriously, go google Dave Tate and find a bench article).

Work in a few of the exercises in my article and go heavier on those, depending on where your sticking points are. I know Phineas has made great use of Dead Press to get past a bench plateau recently.

Here's that article: getlifting.info » Five Steps Towards a Bigger Bench


----------



## Klutch (Aug 25, 2010)

i use to bench around 405lb when i was 220lb back when i used to lift heavy.
i use to work my sticking points.you know when you try to lift then u get stuck. right there is you sticking point. so what we use to do is go to a sqaut rack for safty reasons since u have no spot.1st warm up. then put on the rack what ever you can lift 3-5 times 1/4 way down. do 4 sets like that(if you can do it more than 5 reps then you need more weight. than do your regular chest workout. do that for a couple weeks. then do what you can do 1/2 way down 3-5 times 4 sets.(should be the same weight as what you could only do 1/4 way or close to it.) and to 3/4 for a couple weeks than full bench and repeat the process. this will get your bench up faster than normal. any questions just ask its kinda hard to explain in text. 

klutch


----------



## bonobo (Aug 25, 2010)

Flathead said:


> bonodo, 300lb bench is not out of reach at all. Just doing a bit of math here, if your putting up 225 for 8-9reps your current 1RM would be right around 280ish. So your not as far off as you think. To better help you achieve your goal of 300lbs I'd like to see what your current weekly routine is?
> 
> Flathead


  My routine has been diminished since I started with the bicipital tendonitis.  But basically, I am on the weights three times a week.  

Tues
10 x 10 bench with 80 lb dumbbells with a 60 second interval.
4 x 10 flys with 70 lb dumbbells
4 x 12 shrugs with 80 lb dbs (last time until failure)
4 x 12 windmills with 30 lb dbs
4 X 10 with 360 lb plates on leg machine

Thurs
4 x 10 bench with 95 lb dbs (last time to failure--about 16)
4 x 10 flys with 75 lb dbs
4 x 12 shrugs with 95 lb dbs
4 x 12 windmills with 30 lb dbs
4 x 10 with 360 lb plates on leg machine

Sat
varies with what I feel for that day, but somewhat of a combination of the other days.

Witout being able to pronate my elbows, that knocks out 7 or 8 other exercises I used to do only 5 months ago.  And up to about a month ago, I was doing incline, decline, and straight benchs.

WIth these, I use a recumbant bike and do crunches.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 25, 2010)

bonobo said:


> My routine has been diminished since I started with the bicipital tendonitis. But basically, I am on the weights three times a week.
> 
> Tues
> 10 x 10 bench with 80 lb dumbbells with a 60 second interval.
> ...


 

I will get back to you this evening (after work). I can definitely improve on your current routine and help your reach your goal.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 25, 2010)

Alright, you got a couple of years on me but, not many.  I'm 48 and am gonna be the voice of caution.

Getting your name on that wall of honor really would be an honor.  No doubt about it BUT, don't sacrifice your joints.  I tore my patellar tendon a few years back when I was trying to do pretty much the same thing you're doing.  In my case I got stupid with a heavy set of squats and that was all she wrote.  Now, eight years post surgery, I can't squat nearly as much as I used to.

I also have a partially torn rotator cuff that's gonna need surgery.  That wasn't from lifting but, it's showing me how UNfun that type of injury is.  

Anyway, my point is, shoot for your goal.  I'm pulling for you.  But make damn sure you use the strictest form possible because tearing up your joints is a high price to pay to get your name on a wall. 

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

Flathead said:


> I will get back to you this evening (after work). I can definitely improve on your current routine and help your reach your goal.


 
 flat i got my bench suit in the ups truck today it fits perfect, so u were right go with the 2 size thing and now iam off for this my last day but chest in the pm tomm. cant wait to see how much i can lift with it in the bench. i think iam going for 495 instead of 505 that might be a little to much, thoughts? oh, its hard to get in and out of that thing. i mean my elbows are supported and everything it feels like i got springs in my elbows lol. iam excited to use it. thought on wat weight i should go with? my max i think is 465 but its suppose to add? thnx flat.


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds like you have gotten quite a few excellent responses to help with reaching your goal, so I won't add to that.

For tendonitis, I have found that using the supplement Cissus has helped subside my bicep tendonitis tremendously. No more discomfort when lifting or afterwards. Glucosamine supplements and hydration should help the discomfort in your joints also. Give them a try for yourself. Thanks for your service to our country and good luck reaching your goal.


----------



## LAM (Aug 25, 2010)

Check out :
Westside Barbell - Powerlifting Equipment - Louie Simmons - Reverse Hyper Bench - Powerlifting Articles

and

Bench Press Workouts

with a properly designed bench program ANYONE can drastically increase their bench


----------



## Caretaker (Aug 25, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Alright, you got a couple of years on me but, not many. I'm 48 and am gonna be the voice of caution.
> 
> Getting your name on that wall of honor really would be an honor. No doubt about it BUT, don't sacrifice your joints. I tore my patellar tendon a few years back when I was trying to do pretty much the same thing you're doing. In my case I got stupid with a heavy set of squats and that was all she wrote. Now, eight years post surgery, I can't squat nearly as much as I used to.
> 
> ...


 First, I`d like to echo the sentiment already voiced her. THANK YOU for your service. That being said, I completely agree with the above post I quoted. Please take ALL safety precautions. Nothing is worth your health and well being. But I do wish you the best of luck in your quest.


----------



## bonobo (Aug 25, 2010)

I want to thank all of you for your posts.  Believe me, I am taking them all to heart.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 26, 2010)

bonobo said:


> My routine has been diminished since I started with the bicipital tendonitis. But basically, I am on the weights three times a week.
> 
> Tues
> 10 x 10 bench with 80 lb dumbbells with a 60 second interval.
> ...


 





First and foremost you need to establish your baseline, "your 1RM". Once that's established, here's what I would reccomend. This is a variation of the Westside Barbell Template for upper body. You can play with the accessory work as you see fit, but I would stick to the routine layout for the core chest work. The routine below consists of two chest day e/w, one dedicated to maximum effort & the other to speed work, as follows;

*Day 1;*
*Max*

_*BB Flat Bench*_ - Work up to 1RM & 4*1 @ 90% of 1RM (this usually ends up being around 9* total). "2-3min rest between sets"

_*Triceps "LI"*_ - 8* Total (Low Intensity exercises in the 10rep range, do not go to failure)

*Lats/Upper Back "LI" *- 4* Rear Raises or Lat Pull downs (Low Intensity in the 8-10rep range)

*Shoulders "LI" *- 4* Standing Rear Military Press (Low Intensity in the 8rep range)

*2-3 days rest should seperate Max & Speed days.*

*Day 2;*
*Speed*

*BB Bench *- 9*3 @ 60-65% of your 1RM ( Here's where I would reccomend rotating in incline & decline bench). "45sec rest between sets"

*Triceps "HI" *
4* Close Grip Presses (High Intensity in the 6-8rep range)
4* Skull Crushers (High Intensity in the 6-8rep range)

*Shoulders "HI" *- 4* Standing Front Military Press (High Intensity in the 6-8rep range)

*Lats/Upper Back "HI" - *4* Rows or Pull Throughs (High Intensity in the 6-8rep range)




Maximum Effort day is where you try to set a new PB every week. Don't get greedy here & try to bite off more that you can chew. Try to progress in 5lb increments & remember you will not get this every week. If you can add 5-10lbs a month to your 1RM, your doing a good job!!


Speed day is where your work on bar speed. This is where you learn to be explosive. Use this day to critique your form, & don't let pride get in the way & load more than 65% of your 1RM.

Like Gaz mentioned "Bench Form Is Everything". Proper bench form will allow you progress & avoid injury.

Don't be fooled into thinking that because your 50+, you can't reach this goal of 300lb bench. There are 3-4 Power lifters on my team that compete in a senior class & all have totals in the 2,200lb+ range. If I was you I would set a goal of 315lbs & settle for 300. Pace yourself & you'll have no issues, rushing will get you hurt. Hope this helped a little.

Flathead


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the service!

I know you're a Marine but first, Check the Ego.  Dont' worry about a number so much.  It will come.  

If you can do 225 8 times you're there.  

My bench went up when:

1. I started eating enough calories
2. Got more protein
3. Stopped doing so much stuff like incline and decline and tricep day and shoulder day and taxing the whole muscle group and putting my shoulders through 40 sets of work a week....ahem..... and rather concentrating on my flat bench.
4.  Did more dumbbell work.
5.  Took about 3 seconds to lower the weight and not trampolining it off of my sternum, thus, increasing my muscles work.
6. Slightly rotating the elbows inward(as if turning your wrists away from your body)

I agree to read up on form.  Most people bench with too much shoulder strain.  And yes, Deadlifts and Squats are a must around here!  Eat, if you can.  Gain some weight and you'll get stronger if you work out smart.  I do heavy bench once a week.  I don't max out.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 28, 2010)

unclem said:


> flat i got my bench suit in the ups truck today it fits perfect, so u were right go with the 2 size thing and now iam off for this my last day but chest in the pm tomm. cant wait to see how much i can lift with it in the bench. i think iam going for 495 instead of 505 that might be a little to much, thoughts? oh, its hard to get in and out of that thing. i mean my elbows are supported and everything it feels like i got springs in my elbows lol. iam excited to use it. thought on wat weight i should go with? my max i think is 465 but its suppose to add? thnx flat.


 

Right on, If your 100% sure that your bench is 465, I would try to pop up 485 to start with (shirted) and work from there. I just ordered a squat suit, so curious as to what I'll be able to do myself. Keep me posted.


----------



## unclem (Aug 28, 2010)

^^^flat you know your shit i got 485 thats it. i tried 490 but it wasnt a good day plus iam bridging so not doing heavy aas. ill try again when iam really on a cycle. thnx brother. your intelligent. u have helped me alot. again thnx for that.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 28, 2010)

Shit, 485 aint bad & I'm guessing you got more in the tank. On cycle, I'm guessing you should be able to pump 520ish.

Thanks for the shoutout, you've also helped me a ton w/gear reccomendations!!!


----------



## bonobo (Aug 29, 2010)

Update:

I found my 1RM.  I had a horrible day on Thursday, as bad as I have had in the gym in a long time.  Couldn't do anything.  But on Saturday, I thought i needed to establish my 1RM.  So without spotters, I went to an attached bench.  I put the stops the best I could, which were about an inch higher than my chest.

I haven't lifted on a real bench for years, so I went to some of the links posted here to get bench technique hints.  I started at 180 just so I knew what would happen, then moved up in increments.  I got to 255, but couldn't get 265 up.

I think with proper technique, really getting it down, I could have gone at least another 10 pounds, and maybe if I hadn't done the previous lifts, I could have gotten 265.  Also, I had no explosion, as the links stressed.  Each lift was a very slow, steady lift.  If I can train in the explosiveness, then that will help.

My target date is about Jan 20.  So thanks for the help, and I will let you guys know how I do.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 29, 2010)

bonobo said:


> Update:
> 
> I found my 1RM.  I had a horrible day on Thursday, as bad as I have had in the gym in a long time.  Couldn't do anything.  But on Saturday, I thought i needed to establish my 1RM.  So without spotters, I went to an attached bench.  I put the stops the best I could, which were about an inch higher than my chest.
> 
> ...



Attached Bench? Do you mean Smith Machine?  And you're especially not going to have explosion if you're not able to use the elastic response of your muscles going through full range of motion. 

I guess you got close enough.  No trainers around for a quick spot?  Great way to meet new people.


----------



## bonobo (Aug 30, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> Attached Bench? Do you mean Smith Machine? And you're especially not going to have explosion if you're not able to use the elastic response of your muscles going through full range of motion.
> 
> I guess you got close enough. No trainers around for a quick spot? Great way to meet new people.


 
Yes, a Smith machine.

I am not nearly fluent in Thai, so it is hard to chat up spotters and such. This is especially true as almos tall the people here are social lifters.  Once i start getting closer, I am going to have to recruit other expats here to come to my gym to spot me on a regular bench, but I hope I can use the Smith Machine to better my technique and increase my strength.


----------



## r2z (Aug 31, 2010)

were you taking any supplements with your workouts?


----------



## Flathead (Aug 31, 2010)

bonobo said:


> Yes, a Smith machine.
> 
> I am not nearly fluent in Thai, so it is hard to chat up spotters and such. This is especially true as almos tall the people here are social lifters. Once i start getting closer, I am going to have to recruit other expats here to come to my gym to spot me on a regular bench, but I hope I can use the Smith Machine to better my technique and increase my strength.


 

They don't have to speak engly to be a spotter. You just might need 3 of them little dudes to spot you is all. The smith machine is a crutch & will force you into bad habits. Not to mention it's almost impossible to tell what kind of weight you can put up from smith machine to standard barbell bench.


----------



## unclem (Aug 31, 2010)

^^^couldnt agree more with that statement.


----------



## bonobo (Aug 31, 2010)

r2z said:


> were you taking any supplements with your workouts?


 
No.  I eat very healthy, but I should look into supplements.  I just tend to natural substances.


----------



## bonobo (Aug 31, 2010)

Flathead said:


> They don't have to speak engly to be a spotter. You just might need 3 of them little dudes to spot you is all. The smith machine is a crutch & will force you into bad habits. Not to mention it's almost impossible to tell what kind of weight you can put up from smith machine to standard barbell bench.


 
The problem is social.  There is a big schism between THais and farangs (foreigners).  Unless you already know people, they tend to leave farangs alone.

I finally managed to get in with a group yesterday, but when I put on the weight, they made comments about farangs and buffaloes, then left (because they would lose face lifting far less).

My intention is to use the Smith once a week, then try to get some other farangs over to my gym on Saturdays to use and train on a standard bench.

(I was up to 280 on the Smith yesterday, and had a great speed session and then triceps workout on it after--I previously thought my triceps were pretty good, but I used one of the lifts recommended by Flathead, and I could really feel the burn.  But I also felt so good I tried inclines again, and my mangled shoulder is immobile today. I just have to keep in mind that even if the muscles are willing, I just can't do certain range of motions with it.)


----------



## Marat (Sep 1, 2010)

Regarding spotters: How often are you in position that you cannot lock out the weight? If one is in a situation in which one completely loses control of the weight (as in the video below), one probably shouldn't be using such a heavy weight to begin with. However, if you simply can't lock out and get it onto the hooks (happens reasonably often if one is trying to set a training PR in reps), a possible way of getting the bar off of you is to gently lay the bar on your chest (because the load is going to be under 300 pounds, in your particular case, it would be reasonable for you to be able to support the bar on your chest with the help from your arms) then lift one side and let the weights fall off of the bar and then do the same to the other side. As long as you keep the collars off the bar, its no problem to do so. 

I can see how that can make you look like a dope to the people around you (especially with the cultural aspects), but at least you don't have to use that (relatively useless) smith machine. 

Also, here's a potentially interesting article from Pavel Tsatsouline. I randomly came across it today and this thread came to mind. My genuine thought is that I don't know how this can be directly applied to you or what you can really do with it. It may be a situation similar to how Arnold and Mentzer publish their routines, or at least what they want us to think their routines are). Also, Vladimir Volkov is/was very strong so this may be a situation analogous to giving a high school football team an NFL training program. However, despite a general lack of supporting information, the article does provide intensity percentages and tells you about the (lack of) accessory work.  I basically recognize that the article is more for entertainment purposes than hard instruction, but given the specificity of your training goals, I thought it was worth sharing. 

oh, and the video:






YouTube Video


----------



## bonobo (Sep 1, 2010)

To be honest, I have not had a situation where I could not lock out the weight yet.  But the Stafon Johnson incident at USC does weigh on my mind.  Having done many stupid things in my life, after playing some pretty rough sports, after being in combat, I sometimes wonder how I made it this far.  And now I am much more careful in what I do, eat, lifestyle, and such.  And as much as i want to get on that wall, I don't want to risk something serious to do it.

That is why I started with the Smith machine.  From what I read, you lift less on a Smith due to the straight vertical motion (up to 15% less) than on a free press.  ANd it doesn't do much for your medial deltoids, which you need for stabalization. 

I really want the standard press, so my plan is to use that for my normal reps, then move to the Smith once my muscules are fatigued.  And for my weekly 1RM, I will do it on the Smith unless I can get QUALIFIED spotters there.  Not being critical, but most of the Thai lifters at my gym don't have a clue as how to spot. There are a couple of real lifters there, trained and strong, and I would trust them to spot, but they are in a small gay clique and studiously ignore me (the divide is very, very evident for some reason.)  However, I have a  couple of internet buddies around town, and on a Saturday, I think I can convince a couple to brave the traffic and hit my gym (or I can go to one of theirs).

Of course, when I get back to the US and use the Marine gym, I can get as many spotters as I need.


----------



## Marat (Sep 1, 2010)

I hear what you are saying on all points. 

What's the purpose behind the weekly 1RM?

In the vast majority of effective powerlifting programs, you save your max lifts for your meet day. With your goals, you are effectively participating in powerlifting and you can make your return to a US gym your 'meet day'. Moving on, even the Bulgarians, even though they would get close to their true max on their max effort days, lifted under 100% (and the Westside people followed) --- even though you are being cautious, you could be comforted by the fact that you should be going into the movement with a weight that is below what you can handle under the toughest of conditions. 


Aside from all that, what is the programming that you finally selected to go with?

Also, feel free to post a video if you are interested in some critiquing of your form. 

Gazhole mentioned Dave Tate -- here's a pretty interesting video series where he touches on some solid information. 

Here's one more:





YouTube Video


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 1, 2010)

warm up with 225-245 lbs then jump into the 260+ range this will leave you with energy to complete the sets. Yeah look to create some explosion on the upward movement. Slow down and explode up, drive your feet into the ground, keep the small of your back on the bench, find a spot on the ceiling and drive it upward. Also people forget to control their breathing, out the mouth while exploding up and inhale thru nose on the down movement.


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 1, 2010)

Also alot of it is mental, so before you sit down. Get it in your head that you will lift this weight. Focus and breathing people neglect to do properly.


----------



## Marat (Sep 1, 2010)

midwest216 said:


> warm up with 225-245 lbs then jump into the 260+ range this will leave you with energy to complete the sets.



Bonobo's current 1RM is basically 255. Although he can ultimately spend some time in that 225-245 rep range, you're not going to find any protocols that recommend warming up at 90%-95% intensity.



midwest216 said:


> Slow down and explode up


 Although it is a fantastic idea to apply as much force as possible on the concentric, an intentionally/purposely slowed eccentric is going to make him sore and decrease the amount of force he's able to apply on the way up. 



midwest216 said:


> keep the small of your back on the bench


 This may or may not be physiologically possible. Even if it was possible to keep the lumbar region flat on the bench, doing so would cause the lifter to entirely eliminate any sort of arch. Eliminating the arch would, first and foremost, almost entirely decrease any sort of tightness that he would create in his body as well as significantly increasing the distance the bar needs to travel. Perhaps you are referring to keeping the butt and traps flat on the bench?



midwest216 said:


> out the mouth while exploding up and inhale thru nose on the down movement.



Doing so would completely eliminate tightness on the concentric portion of the lift (the press towards the ceiling) -- this could cause a failure in locking out or just getting stuck half way up. Additionally, if one improperly times the exhale (they exhale slightly before they start moving the bar up), one will probably leave the bar stuck on their chest. On 50% sets it might not affect the success of the rep but on a 100% rep it may (will) have a significant effect.

Rather, maintaining intra-abdominal pressure throughout the whole lift will allow the lifter to maintain a constant pressure and stability. Constant pressure can be maintained by holding one's breath in throughout the entire lift. Frequently, 'advanced' lifters can push out even a triple or more on one breath. Because Bonobo is leaning towards maintaining safety, it would probably be prudent for him in particular to take a fresh breath between each rep. 

Also, this is were getting a quality belt helps a lot as well --- it's basically a necessity for all the major lifts.

A good drill for ensuring you are properly 'breathing into your stomach' is to stand in front of the mirror and take a very large breath. If the shoulders rise up towards the sky, then the drill needs to be repeated until you learn to take a very large breath 'into your stomach' without causing your shoulders to rise.


----------



## bonobo (Sep 1, 2010)

m11 said:


> I hear what you are saying on all points.
> 
> What's the purpose behind the weekly 1RM?
> 
> ...



The weekly 1RM is just for mental motivation, to see where I am at.  Doing it on Saturday after warming up and before I really do my sets shouldn't take much out of me.  But mentally, I think the benefits for me are pretty significant.

I have been devouring the guidance given here and been reading the links.  Today will be back and deltoids (which need some care and adjustment given my shoulder problem) before moving on to my non-bench-related normal workout.  Then Saturday, I have more things to try.  Once I do all that, I can evaluate and then formulate my workout strategy. 

Posting a video is a good idea.  My camcorder has a broken firewire connection, but I think I can get that fixed and take some videos for critique.


----------



## Marat (Sep 1, 2010)

Regarding frequent tests of your 1RM: You're logic is not uncommon and in fact may seem intuitive. However, as I briefly touched on earlier, weekly 100(+)% lifts is physiologically counterproductive towards reaching your goal. Aside from the significantly greater likelihood of injury of max+ loads relative to submaximal loads, you are just improperly training your CNS. All in all, you're training your CNS as much (probably more) than you are training your actual muscles -- you won't need to add 20 or 30 pounds of muscle to get to a 300 pound bench. 

Replacing any preconceived notions about what you may or may not know about getting stronger with  the discipline (you don't need me to tell you about that) to recognize that a proper (powerlifting) program is designed to bring you closer to your goal is something to consider. One would be hard pressed to find a proper program that would instruct 100+% lifts outside of your 'meet' (San Diego). 

With that said, you are still probably a good candidate for basic, linear periodization program (I'm referring to Starting Strength). If you are interested, send me a PM and I can get that over to you.

Improving your technique will help greatly as well. Once you get the video equipment in order, a head on shot (not from where a spotter would stand, but from where your feet are) and a side view would be great. Also,  getting a shot with a light weight (135#) and a heavier one (245) would be helpful too.


----------



## bonobo (Sep 1, 2010)

m11 said:


> With that said, you are still probably a good candidate for basic, linear periodization program (I'm referring to Starting Strength). If you are interested, send me a PM and I can get that over to you.



I tried to send you a PM, but my post count is still too low for that.  But I am interested in the program.


----------



## Marat (Sep 1, 2010)

I sent you a PM


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 2, 2010)

Good info m11, I guess I stand corrected. I see alot of guys arch their backs so much they look like their bent in half, lol. I meant, keep your butt and traps on the bench, personally I prefer to try and keep as much of my back on the bench and no feet on bench! I don't do regular bench anymore due to shoulder issues, but before I stopped I was pushing 335-345 for 5reps and 4 sets, I warmed up with 250 for 8-10 and 1 rep. Hey I'm still new to lifting regularly, I've been lifting for about 7-8 months. I'm still learning.


----------



## bonobo (Sep 11, 2010)

As requested, I have two short videos of me lifting:

However, I cannot post them as I still have fewer than 20 posts.  And i can't PM anyone as well.  If someone wouldn't mind, I can e-mail the two links for the videos for him/her to post here.

The first is 135 lbs.  The second was supposed to be 245, but I screwed up and it is 235.  My M1R is 280 on a Smith machine but only 265 on the free bench (I am still nervous about maxing without a spotter.)

I know they are short (no video is allowed in the gym), but please have at me.  I want to improve my form.


----------



## Marat (Sep 11, 2010)

You're welcome to send them to me but they'll need to be uploaded to YouTube (or another video sharing site) anyways.


----------



## Marat (Sep 12, 2010)

135 pounds





YouTube Video











235 pounds





YouTube Video


----------



## bonobo (Dec 29, 2010)

UPDATE:

Well, I was back in the US last week and decided to give it a go.  I warmed up, and at the end of my warm-up, I got up 285 with only some trouble.  Then I waited for the trainer.  And waited.  And waited.  

He finally came, and went to spot me.  This is actually the first time I have ever had a spotter, and he helped lift the 300 lbs in position, but I think we miscommunicated, and he let go before I was set, and I dropped the barbell on my chest.  Everyone went crazy, and I jumped up.  I wanted to try again right away, but I only got the barbell up 2/3's of the way.

I tried to do a normal workout after that, but the pain started coming.  I ended up going to the hospital that night, but x-rays were negative.  Still hurts now, though, mostly in my sternum, and mostly when I cough, breathe hard, twist, etc.

The trainer apologized profusely.  he also gave me a schedule for the next four weeks so I can try again when I get back to the US for another week's stay.

THis is what he wrote, for doing Tuesdays and Saturdays:

Week 1:  10, 8, 6, 4  with 2-3 minutes between sets.  (However, I don't know what weight)

Week 2:  5,5,5,5,5    (Once again, I don't know the weight)

Week 3:  8, 6, 6, 3  at 80% max

Week 4:  5, 4, 3, 2, 1  starting at 80% and moving up 10 lbs each rep


I got confused and did the week 4 yesterday.  I started out at 235, then moved to 245, 255, 265, and finished at 275.  No real problem with any of them, although the third one at 255 was a little bit of a struggle.

After that, I finished with tricep benches and declines before going into my cardio.

Oddly enough, while my chest is still quite painful, lifting really had no effect on it.  The cardio was worse as far as chest pain.

Any suggestions or clarifications on his proposed training schedule would be appreciated.


----------



## bonobo (Jan 1, 2011)

Anybody?  Anyone know what the weights are for this suggested routine?

_Week 1: 10, 8, 6, 4 with 2-3 minutes between sets. (However, I don't know what weight)

Week 2: 5,5,5,5,5 (Once again, I don't know the weight)_

I added a 280 after the 235, 245, 255, 265, and 275 today and got it up OK with only a slight hesitation.  With a spotter, I would have gone for 285 or even 290.


----------

